

Create A Lexical Analyzer With Python - caisbalderas
http://caisbalderas.com/blog/post/4/

======
bjourne
Nice! Have you tried any other tokenizing approaches, such as PyParsing? I
think the syntax for specifying parsing rules with that library is incredibly
simple.

~~~
caisbalderas
I have not but I'll be sure to check it out, thanks!

